
Sawppy the Rover - msadowski
https://github.com/Roger-random/Sawppy_Rover
======
msadowski
This rover has been inspired by NASA's Open Source rover:
[https://opensourcerover.jpl.nasa.gov/](https://opensourcerover.jpl.nasa.gov/).

A shameless plug: If you like this kind of content then you will probably
enjoy my Weekly Robotics newsletter, where this link appeared last week:
[http://weeklyrobotics.com/weekly-
robotics-12](http://weeklyrobotics.com/weekly-robotics-12)

------
arendtio
That video at the bottom of the page made me understand that weird 6 wheels
design. Cool :-D

~~~
anotheryou
and showed a maneuver you woudn't see nasa doing on mars :)

------
pi-rat
Always wanted to build one of these :) I assume the servo motors make it quite
noisy?

~~~
msadowski
Me too! I think this will be the one for me. There is a video[1] referenced in
the repo and it indeed appears to be quite noisy!

[1] - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acANiRFg-
qA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acANiRFg-qA)

